

The Aphex Face (2010) - amouat
http://www.bastwood.com/?page_id=10

======
devindotcom
Doing this stuff yourself is a lot of fun. I used SpecLab and Coagula when I
messed around with this previously, though there may be better stuff out there
now:

[http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html](http://www.qsl.net/dl4yhf/spectra1.html)

[https://www.abc.se/~re/Coagula/Coagula.html](https://www.abc.se/~re/Coagula/Coagula.html)

------
flycaliguy
I've actually begun storing all my private information this way and traveling
with them recorded to minidiscs.

~~~
tomphoolery
Porn must be weird for you.

~~~
lotsofmangos
But possibly fun to dance to.

------
na85
My brother and I occasionally send each other little computer-based puzzles
back and forth, mostly for fun or to show off some new steganographic
technique we've thought of. I felt pretty proud when it took him more than a
couple days to find the hash in the audio file's spectrogram.

------
radarsat1
Okay so you encode the brightness of pixels as the amplitude of the complex
FFT results. What do you do with the phase?

~~~
kastnerkyle
It's a log power spectrum (or log abs spectrum) that is being displayed, so
you can get away with only adding the pixel values to the real part. There are
probably cleaner ways to do it soundwise to avoid high frequency noise, but it
would get the job done.

I think it would be interesting to embed these types of things as the
difference _between_ left and right channels (or channels of 5.1 surround), so
that it could only be seen by subtracting the two channels then doing the log
power spectrum. Lots of fun!

~~~
pdkl95
Showing (L-R) of the Fourier magnitude is actually one of the settings I like
to use when showing music in baudline[1]. I use it to see how some songs
utilize the audio spectrum and stereo effects a lot easier to see when showing
the difference between the channels instead of the usual side-by-side.

I wonder what it would look like to encode the phase as a hue rotation (HSV).
Probably a mess of colors in most cases, I would guess.

[1]
[http://www.baudline.com/manual/channel_mapping.html#channel_...](http://www.baudline.com/manual/channel_mapping.html#channel_mapping)

~~~
akira2501
Hmm.. never seen it done that way. The typical way[1] is to view the
difference of phase rather than frequency.

[1]
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goniometer_%28audio%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goniometer_%28audio%29)

~~~
pdkl95
It was just an idea - the only advantage might be that you could easily see
the whole frequency spectrum at the same time instead of having to infer it
from the lissajous pattern. It probably isn't that useful most of the time.
Baudline can show you magnitude with phase as different colors (or
real+imaginary), but that can blur together sometimes.

A goniometer is super-useful during synthesis. The recent(-ish) versions of
sunvox[1] lets you put a goniometer on any module in the synthesis chain; I
love being able to see stuff like the phase of a delay effect.

[2]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dRTLqabGmo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-dRTLqabGmo)

------
_-__---
I was wondering how long it would take to see this posted again after the
quake-on-a-scope thing. Not too long, I guess!

